# OEM glove box aux jack???



## majorahole (Sep 17, 2009)

is there anyway to add this to my jetta? i have been searching a while and cant find any oem cable/kit for it anywhere.
i know i can buy a blitz one, but i'd rather stick with oem if possible.
the dealer i bought it from was not a VW dealer, and he said it was like $50 at the dealer, but i figured i could find it online, or schematics on how to cut/solder in an 1/8" stereo jack where the oem one should have been, and still work without sacrificing the sat radio(in the trunk btw)
thanks for any info
ive had the car for a month now, and just want to get this done soon


----------



## Keith Caputo's Jolf (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: OEM glove box aux jack??? (majorahole)*

000-051-444-M
This will give you a male 1/8" phono plug that you can route into the glovebox or under paneling, it connects to the factory harness plug, it has 3 wires I believe. $34 at the dealer


----------



## majorahole (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: OEM glove box aux jack??? (Keith Caputo's Jolf)*

i googled that part number, and apparently it doesn't work for non nav unit like mine. anyother ideas??


----------



## majorahole (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: OEM glove box aux jack??? (majorahole)*

so is there another option for oem aux jack?? 
thanks


----------

